# At what rating does Uber DeActivate you?



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?

I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.

Thanks!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I have heard 4.64 over the years as the cut off point for drivers. It is the number I quote to pax when they ask. I have no idea if it is official or not. 

Honestly if after 500 rides a driver is 4.64 or lower then rideshare probably isn't their thing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think anything under 2 rapes or murders you should be fine


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Regardless of rating whenever they wish. Just as you can cancel account at will.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Uber literature says this number varies by locale.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

MarvinG said:


> Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?
> 
> I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


I bet if you thought about you could figure out hot how to raise your rating with your spouse' phone.


----------



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, it depends by the area.

"*What happens when your rating falls too low*
If your rating approaches the minimum for your area, you'll receive notifications and tips for how to improve it. If your average rating continues to fall below the minimum after multiple notifications, your account may be deactivated pursuant to the Community Guidelines." https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/how-ratings-work/



swathdiver said:


> Uber literature says this number varies by locale.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


hhahahahah wtfffff



Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


you try you best to lower your rating?!! hahaha i did that for two days after some riders gave me an attitude in miami! i was like screw this !! LOLLLLL

I went from 4.96 to 4.86 to talking back to rude passengers or telling them to leave when they are nasty. bye felicia!


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> hhahahahah wtfffff
> 
> 
> you try you best to lower your rating?!! hahaha i did that for two days after some riders gave me an attitude in miami! i was like screw this !! LOLLLLL
> ...


You are a rookie, once you have 500 rated trips, your rating doesn't change much. Remember be yourself and you're the boss. You are going to meet people dropped their heads somewhere.



Z129 said:


> I have heard 4.64 over the years as the cut off point for drivers. It is the number I quote to pax when they ask. I have no idea if it is official or not.
> 
> Honestly if after 500 rides a driver is 4.64 or lower then rideshare probably isn't their thing.


Only way to get 4.6 is giving away everyone 1 star.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

MarvinG said:


> Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?
> 
> I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


Have a friend request you. And give you 5* and a tip. And glowing report.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


goto a ghetto and pick up only pools. Rinse repeat you'll be down there deactivated no problem...


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> goto a ghetto and pick up only pools. Rinse repeat you'll be down there deactivated no problem...


I don't do poops. Dealing with poops is a mental challenge. I don't also do ghetto.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I don't do poops. Dealing with poops is a mental challenge. I don't also do ghetto.


you said you were trying to destroy your rating. I just suggested the best way to do it...


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you said you were trying to destroy your rating. I just suggested the best way to do it...


Poops And ghetto can't destroy my rating, I am from ghetto and they love my attitude. My rating would sky locket go up, and I don't wanna tat.



Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> Poops And ghetto can't destroy my rating, I am from ghetto and they love my attitude. My rating would sky locket go up, and I don't wanna tat.


I will leave poops and ghetto for you, sir.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> you said you were trying to destroy your rating. I just suggested the best way to do it...


and apparantly you cant read either...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MarvinG said:


> Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?
> 
> I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


4.89 after 500


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> goto a ghetto and pick up only pools. Rinse repeat you'll be down there deactivated no problem...


I did. It works like a charm. We even don't have pool in the big Metro.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> hhahahahah wtfffff
> 
> 
> you try you best to lower your rating?!! hahaha i did that for two days after some riders gave me an attitude in miami! i was like screw this !! LOLLLLL
> ...


@ bangbros that creepy profile picture you have the man on the left looks like my ex bf! he was a creep.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> goto a ghetto and pick up only pools. Rinse repeat you'll be down there deactivated no problem...


 the ghetto pool riders rate law? is that where my 1 stars come from the stupid pools. never again.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Any questions?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

xRacerX said:


> Any questions?


How is the blood pressure? Lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> @ bangbros that creepy profile picture you have the man on the left looks like my ex bf! he was a creep.
> 
> 
> the ghetto pool riders rate law? is that where my 1 stars come from the stupid pools. never again.


low stars and complaints too. they suck...


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> How is the blood pressure? Lol


Blood pressure is ok. The way i have gotten by personally is to be emotionally offline when my app is online. I zone out of the interior space and zone in to the task at hand. Zero tickets, zero accidents, zero pukers. Stress free to some extent. I am not a pushover either. Ive had some bad days for sure. I dont drive slow and I dont enable bad behavior. Im nice when their nice. i just replaced the broken rating system with my own.
My best friend is the cancel button.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

xRacerX said:


> View attachment 314939
> 
> 
> Any questions?


Mine was similar. Somehow after 15k trips, the rating stuck around 4.60 - 4.70.



MarvinG said:


> Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?
> 
> I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


Anything that didn't tick them off. Lol


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MarvinG said:


> Does anyone know if there is official documentation on what the minimum rating for a Uber driver must be to be on the platform?
> 
> I read somewhere here that 4.6 and you are done, but not sure if that is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


I think Uber cares more on having same complaint consecutively than lower rating. Uber usually warns the drivers to improve the area of the driver's weakness and tell not to happen again. Then it becomes serious and driver should do something changes. like change new car, offer somethings to next riders ( Chewing guns, drinking water, hand sanitizer, pleasant smell of car, clean car, etc. ). Moreover , explain about current ratings, about to lose the job and ask the riders to give him 5* or ask the riders what they see him to improve himself. Those might help a driver to keep the job.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I think Uber cares more on having same complaint consecutively than lower rating. Uber usually warns the drivers to improve the area of the driver's weakness and tell not to happen again. Then it becomes serious and driver should do something changes. like change new car, offer somethings to next riders ( Chewing guns, drinking water, hand sanitizer, pleasant smell of car, clean car, etc. ). Moreover , explain about current ratings, about to lose the job and ask the riders to give him 5* or ask the riders what they see him to improve himself. Those might help a driver to keep the job.


Why drivers have to pay for all the amenities? Why not uber provide them to all the drivers and tell them to pick them up from the nearest hub. Tell this to guber. You probably visit every week to pick your trolling cash anyway. I doubt it they leave any money trail for those transactions.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Why drivers have to pay for all the amenities? Why not uber provide them to all the drivers and tell them to pick them up from the nearest hub. Tell this to guber. You probably visit every week to pick your trolling cash anyway. I doubt it they leave any money trail for those transactions.


Exactly. I believe Uber and Lyft should provide those amenities to riders since riders are actually their customers and these idiots are giving us lower rating because of no offering anything than ride.
Agree with you totally.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

xRacerX said:


> View attachment 314939
> 
> 
> Any questions?


Is that you?!?!


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Why drivers have to pay for all the amenities? Why not uber provide them to all the drivers and tell them to pick them up from the nearest hub. Tell this to guber. You probably visit every week to pick your trolling cash anyway. I doubt it they leave any money trail for those transactions.


Uber drivers would go to the hub, pick up bottled water, then take the water home and drink it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I think Uber cares more on having same complaint consecutively than lower rating. Uber usually warns the drivers to improve the area of the driver's weakness and tell not to happen again. Then it becomes serious and driver should do something changes. like change new car, offer somethings to next riders ( Chewing guns, drinking water, hand sanitizer, pleasant smell of car, clean car, etc. ). Moreover , explain about current ratings, about to lose the job and ask the riders to give him 5* or ask the riders what they see him to improve himself. Those might help a driver to keep the job.


the only thing you should give a pax is a Tapeworm...


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Uber literature says this number varies by locale.


I think that's fair. Pretty common knowledge that drivers are rated harsher in New York City than in other parts of the country, drivers should not be punished for thata.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> hhahahahah wtfffff
> 
> 
> you try you best to lower your rating?!! hahaha i did that for two days after some riders gave me an attitude in miami! i was like screw this !! LOLLLLL
> ...


Me too! 4.97 to 4.87 in 1.5 months


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In our market it is 4.60 and *poof* you're gone.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm at 4.88 with Uber (2300 rides) and also 4.88 with Lyft (260 rides). Having said that I think ratings should be abolished. They are too subjective and often misleading.
I was in the mid 4.6s when I drove in Columbus a market with no pool (don't know if that's changed), since moving to Denver and rejecting all pools my rating has risen considerably. It may just be a coincidence but it seems that lower end people rate you lower, I'm not doing anything different except avoiding low end/pool/shared PAX, something I couldn't do in Columbus


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Is that you?!?!


I wouldnt dare post someone elses profile page in the app, then again i wouldnt have access to anyone elses profile except mine, so yes it is me. :coolio: :biggrin:


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


Ive unfortunately seen a few pax with ratings about 4.5....so it does happen.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

My rating is 4.91 on Uber and 5 on Lyft.


----------



## Mudnana (May 20, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


Not sure why you did that but call me quite entertained ?????


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Westerner said:


> I'm at 4.88 with Uber (2300 rides) and also 4.88 with Lyft (260 rides). Having said that I think ratings should be abolished. They are too subjective and often misleading.


I agree 100%, and I say this as a driver with a 4.94 on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber. These ratings systems are utter garbage. Our job is to drive a passenger from Point A to Point B safely. It's a pass-fail mechanism, not an Olympic figure skating routine.

If we get the passenger to their destination safely and in a courteous fashion, that is all Uber/Lyft should care about. Getting two-starred by a high-maintenance passenger because they didn't like my music, or I didn't have the right brand of bottled water/gum available for free is total garbage. If they want to live in the lap of luxury, they need to spend the hundreds of dollars it would cost to rent a limousine.

Having to worry about deactivation because you talked to a passenger that wanted to be left alone, or didn't talk to a passenger who thought you should listen to all their life problems should not be part of the job. The ratings system should be PASS or FAIL. Period.

If the passenger chooses FAIL, then there needs to be a detailed follow-up by Uber/Lyft customer service over the phone with the offended passenger. Once that driver accumulates a consistent record of MEANINGFUL OFFENSES (not lousy music, didn't talk, talked too much, etc.) that driver should be admonished appropriately.

The driver ratings system, as it stands now, creates way too much additional mischief opportunity for passengers.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I agree 100%, and I say this as a driver with a 4.94 on Lyft and a 4.96 on Uber. These ratings systems are utter garbage. Our job is to drive a passenger from Point A to Point B safely. It's a pass-fail mechanism, not an Olympic figure skating routine.
> 
> If we get the passenger to their destination safely and in a courteous fashion, that is all Uber/Lyft should care about. Getting two-starred by a high-maintenance passenger because they didn't like my music, or I didn't have the right brand of bottled water/gum available for free is total garbage. If they want to live in the lap of luxury, they need to spend the hundreds of dollars it would cost to rent a limousine.
> 
> ...


That's exactly why they implemented this Mickey Mouse rating system, gives them an easy way to deactivate you if they think you have been on the platform for too long or not drinking enough of their kool aid. Do you guys smell that? I think it's ? lol


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> That's exactly why they implemented this Mickey Mouse rating system, gives them an easy way to deactivate you


It's definitely a way for them to intimidate riders into "going the extra mile" for lousy pax who seem entitled and quick to anger. For that reason, it is a worthless system. They are really devaluing a five-star rating if the termination point for drivers is 4.7 or lower.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I feel you. Every hood ride is a good ride when you're from the traps


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bangbrosuberlyft. said:


> I try my best to lower my rating, I'm still at 4.76 from 4.88. It's impossible to get to 4.6. I haven't cleaned car for 2 or 3 months, I even smoke while paxs in the backseat. I drive like a mad man. Made all kinds of jokes I feel like. These uber paxholes are cheap, but I can tell they are nice people. I don't believe anyone go below 4.6. That's impossible.


Crack a beer. Works every time.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Guys i wouldn't worry about it. If you're a good driver pick up little Johnny in a timely fashion don't play the cancel game and drop off pax without taking 2 or 3 times the normal time it should. YOU'RE FINE.

I was ay a 4.6 before the revamp the system a year ago. I'm at a 4.88 now and 1 star every single pax that complaints about nonsense


----------



## Kaleb1 (May 17, 2019)

I am a new driver who drive uber once a week...picked up pool and my rating dropped from 5 to 4.49. Now uber sent me a reminder to improve my rating to gold with in two months. Dont pick pool!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

my ratings dropped.05 over a 4 month period now im below 4.9 for the first time in months, the vast majority of downrating there is no feedback means the riders are liars who are being petty and discriminating.

On amazon you have to write a review, you cant just leave it blank, the rider should do the same, if youre going to mess up peoples days at least write 50 characters why. These people are paying 1/5th the price of a taxi and they still complain.............


----------

